# Nurgle, Slaanesh, or Unmarked Warshrine?



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am currently building a Warshrine.

The general consensus appear to be that Tzeentch is the best choice; however, my army is currently only Nurgle and Slaanesh so I would prefer to use one of those if I mark it. I am therefore seeking opinions on which of the three options (Nurgle, Slaanesh, or Unmarked) people feel is best for a Warshrine and why.

If it makes a difference to advice, I use two 20 man blocks of Slaanesh Marauders, 5 Marauder horsemen of Slaanesh, and 12 Warriors/Chosen of Nurgle as the core of my force. I am planning to expand the number of Warriors.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you're not going to be giving it Tzeentch, I'd leave it unmarked. The points you pay aren't worth the effect you get.

It's main role is to buff your warriors, and tarpit units you don't want to fight your warriors such as Chariots, Knights, Dragons and Steam Tanks. MoT is the only one that helps with either of these roles.

If you twisted my arm and forced me to mark it, I'd go with Nurgle, just in case someone tries to put some wounds on it with massed bow/gunfire. Problem is, most people will be shooting it with War Machines if they're bothering to shoot it at all, so the -1 to hit doesn't help there.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't bother with either MoS or MoN for a shrine, neither are going to do that much for you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you both for your thoughts.


----------

